# Reliant 14" Bandsaw. Anyone have an owner's manual?



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

I just picked up a Reliant DD90 14" bandsaw. No manual, of course.


Does anyone have a manual they can scan and email to me? [email protected]

I was told it is a true Delta knock-off so Delta replacements parts plug-and-play on the Reliant. It has the Delta riser kit installed so "it must be true". I broke the two table trunnions trying to move the saw back a couple of inches. Looks like they were already cracked. Lesson learned: don't move by the table. Ordered Delta trunnions. I expect them to arrive tomorrow.


Anyone got any recommendations, suggestions, warnings about this saw? Any good mods? 
I already replace the tensioner rod with a longer one to get the knob above the wheel housing. I have been pondering the lack of a dust port.

Thanks
Berg


----------



## Tim08 (Mar 7, 2010)

Try this. I had the same question a few weeks ago, and this did the trick for me.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=32208


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah. Thanks Tim. Even after pointing it out I had trouble finding it. Couldn't make that link any less obvious could they? OK, it's me. My wife says I'm lousy looker. I say I'm a great looker, I'm just a lousy finder. 

The HF looks pretty much the same as the Reliant. Even the "WOOD CUTTING" decal. Different knobs is about all.


----------



## gned (May 23, 2010)

Hey Berg, I do have a dd90 manual and will be glad to scan and send you a copy.
Let me know how.
George Nedbalek
[email protected]
(979) 220-4073


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

Gned was kind enough to copy and email the dd90 manual. If anyone else could use a copy I would be happy to forward it to them. 
George, Again thank you for taking the time to make that copy for me.
Berg aka Nine Finger Pete [I'm kidding…]


----------



## andypaul (Mar 16, 2011)

Berg: Does the offer still stand for a copy of the owners manual? If so could you forward it on to me? Thanks, Andy


----------



## mechanicalengineer (Sep 27, 2010)

If this is a Delta knockoff I have a Delta manual for the Delta Model # 28-275 in PDF format. I'll be glad to email the PDF file to anyone that needs it.


----------



## andypaul (Mar 16, 2011)

Carl: I have no idea if it is a delta copy. The model I have is the DD-90. I would appriciate it if you send me a copy at [email protected] Thanks, Andy


----------



## Nur (Nov 2, 2010)

Berg: regarding owner's manual, if your offer still stands I could use a copy too. Thanks!


----------



## davessaint (Oct 23, 2012)

my e-mail address is [email protected] i just became a member and saw your entries and am in need of a DD90 manual also if you can send me a copy . thank you

davessaint


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I had a DD90 from 2000 that I just recently sold. Found the manual online from somewhere, just Googled DD90 manual.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

if im right the reliant brand was sold by trendline…thats where i bought a 1.5 hp shaper…do have the manuel if anyone needs a copy…


----------



## Doug2708 (Apr 30, 2018)

I could use a copy of the manual if its still available?
I need a blade for mine and it measures 94-1/2" not the usual 93-1/2" for most 14" saws, anyone know the size it should be?


----------



## Dbking69 (Sep 28, 2019)

I just inherited a Reliant DD90 from my father in law. Needs some parts but I of course do not have a parts list or manual. If anyone still has that manual available I would really appreciate getting a copy. Also if this is a Delta knock off, dose anyone know the Delta Model #. My email is [email protected]


----------

